# Plant I.D.



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

what is this and will I learn to hate it in the future?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

It's Utricularia gibba. It's a frequent hitchhiker on aquatic plants, especially from certain plant farms in Malaysia and Sri Lanka. It takes only a tiny piece to start a plague. The farm I deal with in Singapore has eradicated it from their facilities.

Here's a discussion on Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ok garbage it goes then, too bad I moved it from 1 tank to another. Now I have to look for it in 2 tanks.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That stuff is worse than duckweed!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that sucks I threw out like a pound of duckweek couple of months ago because I hate it, gets in your filter, sticks to your arm, hate it hate it hate it, I hope I fished out all the UG, but I doubt it will probably see strains of it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had a duckweed problem in one of my tanks for three years =D


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting! I have this in my 20 gallon. It's been around for maybe 4 months now, and it hasn't really grown all that much. I only have the odd strand here and there.


----------

